# Anyone need a Dog Grooming Assistant???



## Shiv1983 (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi

I am looking on being a dog groomer and want to start training beginning of next year. I have wanted to do this for a long time but never had the opportunity as I have been saving for a house. I have my house now and would like to start somewhere just to get the feel of it, I would even work for free if it gets me the experience while I am doing my courses. I live in manchester and I do drive so would be willing to travel. 

If anyone else knows of any other ideas in what else I could do please feel free to advise.

Thank u


----------

